# Störung im Rückführkreis - Eure Meinung



## holgermaik (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Bei uns ist eine Diskusion entbrannt, wie mit Störungen im Rückführkreis zu verfahren ist.
Wir setzen Steuerungen der Fa. Pilz (PSS1 mit SB65 (2 kanalige Rückführkreisüberwachung)) ein.
An  diesem Baustein kann die Überwachungszeit eingestellt werden. Während  der Inbetriebnahme wurden die Abschaltzeiten ermittelt und dort  festgelegt.
Jetzt kommt es vor, dass bei Ermüdung der Federn in  Schützen die die eingestellte Überwachungszeit überschritten wird, (Das  Schütz schaltet immer noch problemlos, ist aber halt etwas langsamer), so dass ein Fehler von der Steuerung erkannt wird.

Es gibt jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Schütz sofort wechseln (= Anlagenstillstand, grosses gejammere von der Produktion)
2. Fehler quittieren und Schütz zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt wechseln (zur Zeit die Praxis)
3. Überwachungszeit erhöhen bzw. abschalten (möchte ich eigentlich nicht)

Ich würde gern wissen, wie ihr dies handhabt. Eventuell gibt es ja auch klare rechtliche Vorschriften.

Danke schon mal für eure Meinung
Grüsse Holger


----------



## jora (25 Januar 2012)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es vor, dass bei Ermüdung der Federn in  Schützen die die eingestellte Überwachungszeit überschritten wird, (Das  Schütz schaltet immer noch problemlos, ist aber halt etwas langsamer), so dass ein Fehler von der Steuerung erkannt wird.



Hi Holger,

klingt fast für mich, als hat das Bauteil seinen normale Lebensdauer überschritten hat (Stichwort B10d).
Wäre es nicht möglich Schütze/Relais/oder vergleichbares zu verwendet, welche keine Probleme mit der Schalthäufigkeit haben, zumindest bis zur nächsten Wartung.

Natürlich muss die Antwort kommen, dass bei einem Fehler/Verschleiß der Schutzeinrichtung, die sofort wieder fachgerecht Instand gesetzt werden muss, war in der Praxis durchgeführt wird, ist wieder was anderes.

Ich würde versuchen die Bauteilauswahl so anzupassen, das es nicht mehr zu der Störung kommen kann. An den Zeiten würde ich eher nicht herumspielen wollen

Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (25 Januar 2012)

Hi.
Der Grundgedanke einer Wartung ist sicherlich richtig. Bei einer geschätzten Anzahl von ca. 5.000 Schützen und Relais (oder mehr) wird leider bis zum *völligen* Versagen der Bauteile weiter gearbeitet. Ist leider so.

Grüsse Holger


----------



## jora (25 Januar 2012)

5´000 Schütze/Relais gehören zu deiner Sicherheitsfunktion? :-O


----------



## holgermaik (25 Januar 2012)

Natürlich verteilt auf viele PSS und 15 Minuten Radweg.


----------



## Safety (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
die Frage ist was hier der wirkliche Fehler?
Fallen die Kontakte wirklich aus weil die Federn nachlassen?
Probleme aus der Praxis:
Viele Kontakte in Reihe so dass sich die Widerstände erhöhen und durch den geringen Strom keine Kontaktreinigung  erfolgt.
Kontakte haben keine Selbstreinigungseffekt da der Strom über die Kontakte zu klein, bzw. kleiner als angegeben kommt durch die SPS Eingänge, die ziehen eben sehr wenig.
Abhilfe Stromerhöhung  durch eingebauten Widerstand. Bessere Kontakte die einen kleineren Mindeststrom haben.


----------



## bludie (26 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Abhilfe Stromerhöhung  durch eingebauten Widerstand.



Hallo Safety,
kannst du das noch mal näher erläutern wie du dir das vorstellst?
Ich hätte da ne Stromreduzierung erwartet, oder stehe ich wieder auf der Leitung?
Mein zartes Gewicht auf der Leitung = >R = <I
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## holgermaik (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo Safety.
Die Kontaktverschmutzung hat sicherlich den grössten Anteil. Wie oben bereits erwähnt setzen wir eure Systeme ein.  (hauptsächlich die dezentralen Klemmen). Das mit der Stromerhöhung habe  ich nicht verstanden. Jeder eingebaute Widerstand führt doch zur  Taktmischung und damit zur Querschlusserkennung Oder??
Wenn man mehr Strom über die Hilfskontakte hätte, wäre schon besser. Wir setzen wenn immer möglich vergoldete Hilfskontakte ein.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## rheumakay (26 Januar 2012)

hallo 
safety meinte sicherlich damit,
dass man an den geschalteten Kontakt, der dann auf den Eingang der F-SPS geht einen Widerstand anschließt (gegen GND). Dadurch größerer Strom->Selbstreinigung


----------



## Safety (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
was Rheumakay schreibt meinte ich.


----------



## -V- (26 Januar 2012)

Wie alt ist den die Anlage, daß die Schütze derart verschliesen sind?


----------



## holgermaik (26 Januar 2012)

Hi
Habe euren Rat befolgt und mal eine handvoll Antriebe mit Widerständen ausgerüstet. Mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen bringen.
@ -V-
Das Alter kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Manche 20 Jahre manche keine 5 Jahre. Zum Teil sind halt Anlagen dabei, die 2 mal die Minute reversieren und somit locker 500 tausen Schaltspiele im Jahr machen. Seit ein paar Jahren können wir zum Teil Einfluss auf neue Anlagen nehmen, so dass diese dann mit FU statt Schützen ausgerüstet werden. (Sind mittlerweise ja nicht mehr so teuer)
Ist immer ein Kampf zwischen Ökonomen und Instanthaltern.
Grüsse Holger


----------

